# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Парадокс.

## Beznadyoga

...

----------


## Beznadyoga

....

----------


## tempo

Beznadyoga, ошибка.
99% христиан верят в то, что они-то попадут именно в рай )

----------


## Beznadyoga

....

----------


## tempo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvSvAomsQRM

----------


## Человек из будущего

Разве Иисус требует поклонения? Поклонения требуют люди, они кланяются придуманному Богу, потому что хотят что-то попросить у Бога или боятся Его наказания. Вся философия религий на этом и строится. Умные и мудрые люди, основываясь на условия бытия придумывают моральные нормы в обществе и пытаются устроить свой порядок.
Вот скажите мне для чего придумывать ад и вечность? Это самое страшное на что был способен мозг тех людей, в древние времена?  В общем я считаю это всё играми разума, и манипуляция сознанием. Там где не работают законы, там работают религиозные моральные нормы, можно сказать это подстраховка для тех, кто в тайне делает грехи. И почему всегда бедные, больные и убогие должны быть любимыми Богом, а богатые, красивые и счастливые Богу не поклоняются, они Его "используют" для тех, кому и без того не очень сладко живётся. Это всё карточный домик или замок построенный на песке. Пока все не будут соблюдать одинаковые законы, а не верю-не верю, справедливости не будет, её и так на земле нет, но можно с разумной точки зрения ко всему подходить.



> Просто мне было интересно,что страшнее?исчезнуть навсегда,или вечно мучиться?


  Все мы исчезнем, в своё время, да и каждый день и каждый час кто-то исчезает, от голода, войны, холодной руки хирурга, или убийцы, от старости, от болезни, от пьянства, нищеты, наркомании, аварии в дтп... список очень большой. Все эти души тоже вечно мучаются или просто исчезают из нашей жизни? Оттуда ещё никто не приходил и не говорил, что он в аду, или в раю, а все эти бредни что рассказывают люди, которые видели туннели, коридоры, имели кислородное голодание мозга, и могли видеть любые галлюцинации. Они что-то полезное смогли нам передать? Ну чтобы мы в этой жизни жили лучше? Нет же, это всего лишь история, опыт пережившего клиническую смерть.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Чем больше человек верит во что-то, тем больше вероятности переживать, видеть и чувствовать то, во что он верит в бессознательном состоянии. Чем больше человек верит в Бога, тем больше Божественных переживаний он испытывает. А вот если другой человек верит в то, что муравей Бог, то и будет фантазировать и переживать всё на муравьиную тему. Или человек долго мысленно сублимирует на какую-то сущность, он эту сущность своими мыслями создаёт. Это как психическое расстройство. Для нас это фантазии, а для одержимого человека это реальность.

----------


## Человек из будущего

И еще как религиозный и верующий человек вы не достигли того, во что верите. Т.е по сути вы сами не верите в христианство, если у вас возникают такие вопросы. Слаба ваша вера, слаба! В этом и есть причина вашего состояния. Вы много думаете, а там где нужно верить, нужно верить и не думать )

----------


## Beznadyoga

....

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Если честно,я и христианином то себя не считаю.Можно знать теорию истины и много говорить об истине и заблуждении,но не любить её и не поступать по её принципам,не ценить её больше жизни(причины такого поведения у всех разные),а значит и не иметь права называться христианином.


 Вы считаете себя недостойным истины и Бога? Только потому что считаете монополию истины христианства единственно верной?
Стало быть вы наделали много грехов? Или живёте очень греховной жизнью, судя по вашему ответу. Вы считаете сложившиеся условия, вашей слабостью перед грехом? Мне конечно интересно, почему вы так решили, но я не хочу топтаться в вашей душе. Если посчитаете возможным, опишите суть вашей проблемы с христианской точки зрения.



> Когда я понял,что во мне нет той любви,о которой говорил Иисус,я просто перестал ездить в Церковь и читать Библию.я поставил на себе крест.И это было моей ошибкой.В жизни каждого человека должно быть место для чуда!:-)Недооценивать противника в бою не меньшая ошибка,чем недооценивать себя,заложенный в каждого человека Создателем потенциал.


 Вы не можете брать на себя груз выше своих сил и возможностей, нет сил любить, значит нет веры, нет условий для любви, значит страдания ваши земные не перешли порог любви, вы привязаны к материальным вещам, но следуя христианскому чуду, примеряете на себя ангельский образ. Пока человек не будет удовлетворён своей жизнью, своим бытом, своим существованием, он так и будет ходить в плену заблуждений, в плену своих желаний, в плену своего эго, далеко от Бога, даже в христианском его понимании.
Вам нужно жить по своим силам, с вашей верой, с вашими идеалами, не нужно сдаваться, я вижу вы хороший человек.



> Я о том,что мы все,ну многие,если не все,не любим,не ценим,не уважаем себя,раз решаемся себя убить.это не мои слова,Unity писал об этом в одной из тем,согласен с ним,так и есть.но как же трудно переключиться от муссирования и зацикленности на своих недостатках,к переоценке прошлого,оставить его в покое(не изменить прошлое-то),и сосредоточиться на том,что ещё можно сделать пока живой.если перефразировать Ваши,Человек из будущего, слова,меньше думай,больше делай.однажды на вопрос,счастлив ли я,я неожиданно смог сказать,что счастлив,потому что впервые за многие годы вышел на работу.иногда для счастья человеку нужно совсем не много.)


 Не то что мы не любим, мы любим себя, мы жалеем, мы просто устаём от страданий, от боли, эта боль уже на столько в твоей крови, в твоей жизни, в твоём теле, что просто хочется выть, кричать от боли. Уважение к себе это совсем другое, уважение к себе - терпеть боль? Нет, уважение к себе - это помочь себе, избавиться от источника боли, или снизить болевой порог или уйти от боли. Или переключиться на других живых существ и помочь им, это если силы ещё есть. А если сил даже на себя нет, тут не так всё просто.
Расскажите что было в вашем прошлом? Оно ведь сделало вас таким какой вы здесь и сейчас, вы неудовлетворены результатом? Вы хотели чего-то, но не смогли?
Я очень рад за вас, что вы почувствовали себя счастливым и нужным человеком. Мне тоже кажется что для счастья нужно не много, но всё относительно, человек чувствует счастье только тогда, когда его ожидания начинают соприкасаться с возможностями. Когда человек выстрадал это счастье. Но счастливым можно быть и в маленьких и незначительных вещах, если умеешь ценить то что имеешь.

----------


## Beznadyoga

...

----------


## Beznadyoga

....

----------


## June

*Beznadyoga*, хорошо, что ты устроился на работу и отказался от таблеток. Плохо, что нет в твоих рассуждениях понимания реальности. Взять, хотя бы, “подарок на новый год от Бога”. Если исчезновение лекарств из аптеки – это подарок Бога лично тебе на новый год, значит всех остальных жителей города, реально нуждающихся в этих лекарствах, Бог ради тебя одного обделил. Это справедливо? Если считать лекарства злом, не нужным вообще никому, получается, что твой Бог очень злой. Ведь всё в этом мире происходит по воле Божьей, и эти лекарства, и эта врачиха, назначающая всем без разбора никому не нужные препараты. И болезнь твоя. Я уж не говорю о триллионах мучительных смертей ни в чём не повинных детей за время существования человечества. Ты знаешь, что каких-то 100-200 лет назад в христианских семьях две трети детей не доживали до пятилетнего возраста? И всё это – по воле вседобрейшего. Столько детей до смерти залюбил. Кстати, в мусульманских семьях статистика была чуть менее ужасающая.

Реальность, в моём понимании, заключатся в том, что таблетки наши врачи назначают всем подряд по глупости. По недомыслию, по необразованности и всеобщему бескультурью в нашей стране. И исчезли они из аптек из-за безалаберности чиновников, отвечающих за бесперебойность поставок препаратов. И чтобы этого бескультурья и безалаберности стало хоть немного меньше, людям нужно научиться понимать причинно-следственные связи. Научиться ощущать себя не любимым Богом ребёнком, а взрослым человеком, наконец. Человеком, реальность которого зависит от его собственных решений и поступков.

----------


## Beznadyoga

...

----------


## Beznadyoga

....

----------


## Beznadyoga

....

----------


## June

> не всё происходит так как хотел бы того Бог.


 


> Но разве всемогущий Господь Бог,Создавший вселенную и законы


 Безнадёга, Бог не может быть всемогущим и не всемогущим одновременно. Ты ведь за логику, как и я. И если вселенную и законы создал Бог, то и дьявола создал он же. А в чудеса я верю. Знаешь, по моим наблюдениям, в развитых странах с очень низкой детской смертностью люди живут, и живут хорошо, долго, качественно, прямо идут по освещённой солнцем улице и улыбаются, сам видел. И вот читаю я форум и вижу, как представитель самой доброй религии на земле оправдывает убийство триллионов детей особо жестоким способом. Фактически, зачитывает оправдательный приговор самому жестокому маньяку в истории человечества. По мнению представителя самой доброй религии, без убийств никак нельзя было обойтись. Хотя я своими глазами видел людей, целые страны, которые обходятся. Ну разве не чудо? Чудо. А точнее, оправдание любой мерзости – чудный плод самой доброй религии на земле)

----------


## Beznadyoga

...

----------


## Beznadyoga

....

----------


## Beznadyoga

....

----------


## tempo

Джуний, ты не веришь в бога ровно с той же настойчивостью, с которой в него верили те, кто сжигал еретиков на кострах )

----------


## Человек из будущего

> А что касается "верить и не думать", надеюсь это была шутка.если нет,то я с этим не согласен, да много времени уделять размышлениям сидя на печи без дела так же неправильно, как и другие излишества. Но я никогда не соглашусь верить слепо.без размышления.анализа. логики.того,кто слепо верит,легко обмануть,одурачить,обобрать.как трагический пример-тоталитарные секты.деятельность папства в средние века.
> Многие современные церкви этим занимаются.как по мне так способность мыслить,анализировать,делать выводы- это самый драгоценный дар Творца.


 Ну можно считать это шуткой, а можно и правдой. Для верующего человека, эта шутка может быть оскорблением, и он воспримет эти слова на свой личный счет. Это хорошо, что вы не утратили критическое мышление, и можете анализировать и думать. Значит вас не так легко сбить с верного пути. Взрослея, переживая различный опыт, анализируя вы многое осмысливаете и можете находить правильные решения.
Заниматься этим много, полезно, ученые этим занимаются, занимаются этим и люди, которые хотят решить какую-нибудь проблему, и спешить тут не всегда будет правильным ) Другое дело что везде должен быть разумный подход, и думы должны давать какой-то результат, приносить пользу )



> Просто я долгое время (25лет)пил психотропные препараты.просто потому что их назначил врач(а она назначала их всем подряд.)и за этим после выписки следила мать.да и после её смерти я по инерции продолжал их пить.Но перед этим новым годом они неожиданно исчезли из всех аптек города(остались только дорогостоящие аналоги,на которые у меня не было средств).Пришлось привыкать обходиться без них,сначала было нелегко,но потом жизнь наладилась,появились здравые мысли.хотя некоторые проблемы ещё остаются,радует уже то,что я пытаюсь их решить,мозги заработали!
> Такой вот подарок на новый год я получил от Бога!)


  Я очень рад за вас, что вы смогли избавиться от таблеток, не знаю на сколько они полезны были, я не специалист, в любом случае если вы на них долгое время сидели, вы стали зависимы от них,  но вы ведь можете обходиться без них, значит это не критично. Желаю вам поправить своё здоровье и верить в Бога, главное чтобы вы не малодушничали, ваша вера вам должна помочь. Я ничего против не имею, каждый человек верит, и следует своему пути, если вам это помогает жить, то это ваше право.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> У меня есть Бог,который относится ко мне как к своему ребёнку,Отцовская любовь Которого превосходит любую земную,даже материнскую.Который способен разрешить любую по сложности жизненную ситуацию,Который обладает безграничными возможностями,и Который силён помочь каждому,кто обратится к Нему за помощью.попробуйте,просто попробуйте.Он ждёт этого


 У меня тоже есть свой Бог, ну Он не мой, а Бог всего живого и неживого, любой материи. Сказать что я верю? Нет я так не скажу, я не верю книжкам, людям-лицемерам, я вижу и знаю что меня окружают невидимые мне силы, микро и макромиры, знаю что всё работает по каким-то законам, знаю что я являюсь частью Бога, потому что могу взаимодействовать и трансформировать материи рядом, могу создавать и творить. У Бога я ничего не прошу и не требую, ни в чем Его не виню, потому что Он уже дал мне всё то, что позволяет мне развиваться. Благодарю за всё и стараюсь сохранить наш мир.

----------


## June

*Beznadyoga*, раз уж вы со мной на вы, придётся и мне соответствовать. Решил расставить точки над i. Я не могу быть противником Бога, потому что я в него не верю. Я противник веры в Бога. Я считаю её вредной как для самого верующего, так и для общества, в котором он живёт.

Возьмём вас для примера. Вы верите в то, что Бог изъял лекарства из аптек всего вашего региона для того, чтобы сделать вам подарок на новый год. Но, во первых, неразумно и не справедливо было бы лишать весь регион лекарств ради вас одного, ведь другим они необходимы. Во вторых, если лекарства вам вредны, а Он решает, пить вам их или не пить, получается, Он вас все 25 лет травил почём зря, а тут вдруг решил сделать перерыв? Если они всем вредны, значит, он и всех остальных травил? Добряк) Но проблема не в Его доброте или недоброте. Повторюсь, я считаю, что Его не существует. Проблема в том, что вы не понимаете причинно-сдедственной связи, и в результате не в состоянии воздействовать ни на причину негативных событий для того, чтобы их стало меньше, ни на причину позитивных событий для того, чтобы их стало больше. И вера не помогает вам эту причинно-следственную связь понять, наоборот, уводит вас от её понимания. В результате и проблемы общества не решаются, потому что, для начала, просто не осознаются их причины.

В ваших рассуждениях Он то всемогущий, создавший вселенную и законы, по которым она существует, когда вам выгодно видеть его таким, то беспомощный, не способный ни справиться, ни ответить за поступки созданного им же существа, живущего по его же законам. Есть такой термин – шизофреногенная мать. Это мать, предъявляющая противоречивые, несовместимые требования своим детям. Некоторые специалисты считают, что такое поведение матери может привести к развитию у ребёнка шизофрении, ведь одним из признаков этого заболевания является наличие противоречащих друг другу убеждений, уживающихся в голове пациента без борьбы. Боюсь, и вам наличие этих противоречий, вложенных в вашу голову церковью, сильно не на пользу. Алогичное мышление становится привычкой.

Не обойду вниманием и вашу картину мира, в которой Бог с большой буквы и дьявол с маленькой ведут свою непримиримую войну, являющуюся причиной человеческих несчастий, а вы видите себя ребёнком Бога, обладающего безграничными возможностями и на которого вы возлагаете большие надежды. Хотелось бы мне, чтобы вы ознакомились с исследованиями психолога Мартина Селигмана или физиолога Джея Вайса, показавших, насколько негативное влияние оказывает на мозг любого живого существа ощущение неспособности как-либо влиять на возникновение негативных событий. В том числе и ситуация, в которой возникновение негативного события может предотвратить кто-то другой.

И на последок приведу пару ссылок на тему детской смертности в дореволюционной России.
http://politconcept.sfedu.ru/2017.2/17.pdf
https://scisne.net/a-281
Да можете и сами при желании нагуглить. Конечно, причина её не в Боге. И не в дьяволе. Но раз уж вы взялись объяснять всё хорошее Его волей, то и всё плохое логично объяснять ею же. Он же, напомню, в вашем понимании всемогущ, и является создателем всего сущего. И раз оно такое, какое есть, получается, Ему всё это нравится. И не надо тут аргументов - создал хорошее, а работает плохо. Как создал, так и работает. Мог бы вмешаться и исправить, если допустил ошибку.

----------


## Beznadyoga

....

----------


## Beznadyoga

...

----------


## Beznadyoga

Доброй ночи!
Что касается"подарка на НГ от Бога",для меня,просто это был один из случаев в жизни,за который я был благодарен Богу.Дело вообщем было не так безнадёжно,у всех нуждающихся была возможность поехать в больницу и там сделать месячный укол бесплатно.да и появился препарат вскоре.
А что касается вопроса про то,что в моих рассуждениях,по Вашему противоречие,что Бог всемогущий,но не может справиться с дьяволом,противоречия нет.Конечно,Богу не составляет труда изьять из вселенной всякое зло в одно мгновение,но оно,зло,грех опять могло зародиться в ком то опять.Он мог бы уничтожить сатану как только в нем зародились злые мысли.Но если бы Он это сделал,пришли бы к Нему Ангелы и спросили:где Люцифер?а в ответ:он согрешил и я его уничтожил.но небожители никогда не знали,что такое грех,до этого не было зла нигде никогда,они бы непоняли ничего и дальше они бы служили Богу из страха а не из любви.что было неприемлимо для Бога,Он позволил сатане раскрыть свой характер лжеца и убийцы перед всей вселенной самым наглядным способом.Чтобы все разумные существа от Ангелов до непавших жителей других галактик и,конечно,людей,увидели к чему приводит грех,что он приносит только боль горе и неисчислимые бедствия и страдания,и в конечном счете смерть согрешающего.И,если бы не искупительная жертва Христа,у людей не было бы надежды на примирение с Богом и жизнь вечную.На самом деле Бог не только всемогущий,но и любящий.Правление Бога основано на любви и справедливости,а не на насилии,Насилием и обманом правит на земле дьявол и его армия падших ангелов.Но осталось совсем немного времени и царству сатаны будет положен конец.После уничтожения зла на нашей планете(т.е.дьявола,злых ангелов,нераскаящихся грешников),она будет пересотворена заново и будет ещё прекрасней,чем была впервые сотворена.
У Вас,June есть ещё вопросы?
Если честно,зря я вступил в религиозный (в околорелигиозный)спор.есть такое мнение,с которым я теперь согласен."Религиозные споры никогда не поспособствуют спасению душ.Посему и удалил все предидущие посты,сечас понимаю,что зря,но уже ничего с этим не поделаешь.

----------


## Beznadyoga

> Ну можно считать это шуткой, а можно и правдой. Для верующего человека, эта шутка может быть оскорблением, и он воспримет эти слова на свой личный счет. Это хорошо, что вы не утратили критическое мышление, и можете анализировать и думать. Значит вас не так легко сбить с верного пути. Взрослея, переживая различный опыт, анализируя вы многое осмысливаете и можете находить правильные решения.
> Заниматься этим много, полезно, ученые этим занимаются, занимаются этим и люди, которые хотят решить какую-нибудь проблему, и спешить тут не всегда будет правильным ) Другое дело что везде должен быть разумный подход, и думы должны давать какой-то результат, приносить пользу )
>  Я очень рад за вас, что вы смогли избавиться от таблеток, не знаю на сколько они полезны были, я не специалист, в любом случае если вы на них долгое время сидели, вы стали зависимы от них,  но вы ведь можете обходиться без них, значит это не критично. Желаю вам поправить своё здоровье и верить в Бога, главное чтобы вы не малодушничали, ваша вера вам должна помочь. Я ничего против не имею, каждый человек верит, и следует своему пути, если вам это помогает жить, то это ваше право.


 Спасибо на добром слове!за поддержку и теплое,человеческое отношение,Пусть все Ваши проблемы решатся наилучшим для Вас способом.Божьих Вам благословений!

----------


## June

> А что касается вопроса про то,что в моих рассуждениях,по Вашему противоречие,что Бог всемогущий,но не может справиться с дьяволом,противоречия нет. на самом деле Бог не только всемогущий,но и любящий всякое своё творение.Правление Бога основано на любви и справедливости,а не на насилии,Насилием и обманом правит на земле дьявол и его армия падших ангелов.Но осталось совсем немного времени и Царству сатаны будет положен конец.


 То есть Бог любит дьявола, поэтому и не уничтожает, не наказывает, не лишает его власти? А вы сами любите дьявола? Разделяете отношение вашего Бога к сему творению? Вам нравится любящий дьявола Бог? Вы считаете такого Бога справедливым? Если он вскоре положит конец царству сатаны, не будет ли это проявлением насилия? Если нет, что мешало остановить его раньше?




> Если честно,зря я вступил в религиозный спор.есть такое мнение,с которым я теперь согласен."Религиозные споры никогда не поспособствуют спасению душ.


 — Кто больше знает, дурак или мудрец?
— Дурак. Мудрец во всем сомневается.

“Спасение душ” – стремление благородное, но если вы руководствуетесь только им, наш спор, действительно, бесполезен. Он перестанет быть бесполезным, только если в вас проснётся стремление к истине. Если вы будете готовы подвергнуть сомнению собственные убеждения. Я готов. Я подвергаю их сомнению постоянно, ежедневно и ежечасно, всю свою сознательную жизнь.

----------


## Beznadyoga

Рад Вас June здесь снова видеть!я отредактировал предидущий пост,дополнив его.если не влом,перечитайте его.есть там ещё  информация.
Я захожу сюда за тем же,за чем и вы,т.е хоть как то помочь таким же,как я безнадегам,справиться с их проблемами.не очень получается пока.
А что по Вашему,есть Истина?)

----------


## June

Безнадёга, ну смешно же. Что же он ангелов такими неумными создал, не понимающими, что грех, а что нет? Нельзя было это понимание сразу заложить им в головы, как-нибудь погуманнее? И как же это они за столько тысячелетий никак этого не поймут до сих пор? Даже нашей земной милиции удалось раскусить Чикатило за десятилетие. Даже вы за свою недолгую жизнь всё поняли, а они никак? Я могу долго продолжать, но вам лучше научиться самостоятельно отсекать столь неправдоподобные гипотезы.

Истин много. Хотите примеры? 2+2=4 в десятичной системе. Земля за год совершает один полный оборот вокруг солнца. Я не про какую-то одну конкретную истину пишу, а про умение отличать правду от лжи, истину от неистины. А умение это начинается с желания это умение приобрести. Ведомый этим желанием, человек обрастает инструментами критического анализа, как плотник за годы работы обрастает рубанками, стамесками, молотками и умением всем этим пользоваться.

----------


## Beznadyoga

Рад за Вас,June,что в Вас есть желание докопаться до истины.Это свойство человеческого рассудка[отличать истину от неправды]многие затуманивают кто алкоголем,кто наркотиками,кто нездоровым питанием или образом жизни,а то и просто суетой.а Вы,как я понял очень высоко цените эту способность.иногда,без приувеличения,жизненно важную способность.но у каждого человека своя правда,как в народе говорится.я бы сказал:у каждого свое восприятие истины и неправды,зависит от воспитания,личного опыта,которые у каждого человека уникальны.как наглядный пример приведу притчу.
Возможно,Вы уже слышали её ,тем лучше.так вот:собрались три слепых человека выяснить,какой слон из себя?на что похож.нашли слона и один нашел хобот слона и сказал остальным,что слон похож на большую змею,второй нащупал ногу слона и сказал,что слон похож на колонну,третий взялся за ухо слона и заключил,что слон похож на большой кусок выделанной кожи.все были по своему правы,и каждый считал остальных лжецами.но ни один не мог видеть всего слона.кстати сейчас пришла мысль,что так же обстоят дела с различными христианскими церквами:каждая принимает какую то часть истины о Боге,и так же считает другие деноминации заблуждающимися.[распространяться на эту тему пока не буду].сейчас я вот о чем хотел бы Вам сказать,вот Вы писали,что постоянно подвергаете сомнению незыблемые для других людей истины,в частности подвергаете сомнению то,что для меня является несомненной истиной,но я не буду сейчас приводить здесь исчерпывающие для многих больших и не очень ученых и простых людей доказательства существования Бога-Творца.Единственное,что хочу сказать,что были в моей жизни и недовольство[делами и словами Бога][когда уже поверил в Него],до двадцати лет я даже не задавался вопросом,есть ли Бог?как то неважно было и не интересно даже,жил как все вокруг,по инерции без цели и смысла,было яростное сопротивление Его воле,были и злость на Бога,обиды,даже были оскорбления в Его адрес такие,которые ни один человек не простил бы,а кто то запросто убил.было много сомнений и недопонимания и непонимания совсем,иногда недоверия,много было грехов.Но Господь просто,спокойно и терпеливо ждал,когда же я начну с Ним разумный разговор,не заученными,или записанными,или даже посоветованными некоторыми хорошими христианами молитвами[кстати для них действенными,но для меня абсолютно бесполезными].Он ждал,когда я заговорю о том,чем я живу,что меня тревожит,беспокоит,волнует,о глубоко личном,о чем мне самому было интересно поговорить или узнать у Него,что и для Него было интересно и важно от меня услышать.Именно для свободного и глубоко личного,искреннего общения и для полноценных взаимоотношений,В которых Бог был бы для нас любящим и любимым Отцом и другом,Он нас и создал.Его находят сердцем. 
Ну теперь давайте,побивайте камнями��,я сказал всё ,что хотел на сегодня.

----------


## June

> Ну теперь давайте,побивайте камнями


 Забавные у вас ассоциации. Это ведь метод казни. Процедура, заканчивающаяся смертью побиваемого. Давайте разберёмся, что или кого, в вашем понимании, я намерен побивать? Вас? Ваши ошибочные убеждения? Хорошо это или плохо?

----------


## Beznadyoga

Добрый вечер!June,это вообще то была шутка,там смайлик не получился отчего то.А сейчас я подумал:а ведь вы и вправду будете побивать камнями сарказма,насмешек,критики.хорошо это или плохо?а Вы сами то как думаете?

----------


## June

> а ведь вы и вправду будете побивать камнями сарказма,насмешек,критики.хорошо это или плохо?а Вы сами то как думаете?


 Мне не близка аналогия с побиванием камнями. Я никогда не бросал камни в собственное тело, но к собственным гипотезам, идеям, убеждениям я отношусь не менее критично, чем к вашим. Брошенный камень может порвать кожу, повредить кровеносную систему, причинить боль. Критический взгляд, брошенный на идею, не разрушает тело и не причиняет боли. Напротив, он уберегает от той боли, которую причиняют нам наши ошибочные убеждения.

Если вас интересует моё отношение к настоящему побиванию камнями, я буду вынужден повторить вопрос: Побиванию камнями за что? Мир не чёрный и не белый. У плохих поступков много оттенков – от почти белого до абсолютно чёрного. Один дорогу на красный свет перешёл, когда поблизости не было автомобилей. Другой невинного человека убил забавы ради. И если бы Чикатило приговорили к забиванию камнями, я бы не стал, подобно Иисусу, говорить: кто без греха, пусть первый бросит в него камень. Если такие поступки оставлять безнаказанными, реки станут красными, потому что он будет убивать десятками, ежедневно, и не только он. Если не взвешивать на весах тяжесть греха и убивать вообще за любой, даже самый малый, человечество вскоре исчезнет.

Перечитал и подумал: возможно, вам стоит научиться рассматривать собственные убеждения не как часть себя, а как что-то внешнее? Как инструмент в чемодане? Научиться смотреть на них со стороны? Вы не будете чувствовать боли, если камень попадает не в вас. И не стоит бояться за инструмент – истину повредить невозможно.

----------


## Zadym4ivaya

К сожалению, но в жизни каждого случаются парадоксы, которых не ждешь ни за что в жизни..

----------


## Beznadyoga

Цитата Сообщение от Zadym4ivaya
К сожалению, но в жизни каждого случаются парадоксы, которых не ждешь ни за что в жизни..
Я имел ввиду,при создании темы,что пародоксально быть верующим и самоубийцей.а Вы про что?

----------

